

Build 50-100TB Cloud for ~10k. - btpham
http://zuhaiblog.com/2012/03/30/how-to-make-your-backblaze-pod-be-powered-by-the-cloud/

======
MissJulze
Check out the video also: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGQUK7VGAnA>

